
Show HN: Get Review – A Community to Get Feedback on Your Startup Idea - chakpak
https://getreview.co/
======
chakpak
Have an idea and want to get feedback from other creators and startup
founders? Get Review can you help you with that. In order to get the most
value, you will also need to give feedback to others and earn Karma points.

------
bkjel
Interesting idea. There is also Indie Hackers where people can post in the
forums and receive advice. How does your service differentiate from them?

~~~
chakpak
The key is the community is karma based, the more members you help, the more
feedback you can get on your product.There is also a questionnaire which has
turned out to be super relevant for idea evaluation, the feedback you receive
also remains private and anonymous.

Also checked out Indie Hackers, the product looks great will definitely look
into it more.

Thanks

